# Is my baby thin?



## Rango (May 12, 2011)

This is Rango, my second cockatiel but my first baby tiel. First off, I would like to say the problem I am having is that my baby almost died. I missed a late night feeding, and woke up to a barely conscience bird. He has since been revived but I wonder if he is thin for his age. The only clue that I have to his age is that in the next three weeks to 5 weeks he is suppose to be on seeds from the shop I bought him from. He acts hungry constantly except when he is asleep. And lately he been kind of placid, the picture above was taken without hurting him or upsetting him at all.
I have previous experience on baby food preparation from a baby qauker parrot but I come to this forum cause my best friend is a cockatiel and not a quaker parrot. I can not really afford a avian vet right, and saved what I had to get him. I had a tiel named Cheeko who died from a dog, a sad story that has tragedy all over it. Please help me better understand my featherless friend's current health.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Looking at it's keel bone, I'd say that it is. I'd also say it's bordering on dehydration as reddish skin is an indication of that. You need to get a gram scale and weigh your bird daily as you're supposed to feed it 10% of it's body weight at each feeding. I got mine at Walmart for about $20. It's important to know it's weight daily as too much or too little food can cause your bird to have growth problems. Any weight loss could mean your bird is ill or about to die. How old is your bird? It's age determines how many feedings a day you should give it. Do a search on this forum for srtiels, in her signature is a link to her website and she has a lot of information you could glean.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Here is more info that was posted by Rango on another forum: http://forums.avianavenue.com/bird-emergency-highway-911/50356-my-baby-thin.html

Rango, here is a thread that may be helpful: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=18189


You also need to stay online and give as much info as possible. 

1...Such as the temps of the formula fed...which should be 104-106 degrees, which you can even use a baby digital thermometer to check temps. 

2...As mentioned on the other forum, it would be helpful to get a scales that weighs in grams.

3...Weigh the bird and feed 10% of body weight EACH feeding. By the size of your baby it should be on 3 feedings a day. For example: 9AM, 3PM, 9PM. 

4...Allow the crop to empty out before you do the next feeding. The average time should be 3-4 hours for it to empty.

5...NEVER reuse any mixed formula, and NEVER feed new formula if the crop has not emptied. When doing this if the food in the crop has built up bacteria it will contaminate the new food. If the crop is not emptying between feeding you have a problem.

6...The bedding you are using is fine, contrary to what was mentioned on the other forum. BUT, I would put the baby in a smaller container (not the cage) so that it has enclosed sides to help it stay warmer. In the cage it would be harder for the baby to maintain body temps...especially when there is food in the crop. The food is in an pouch in the front of the bird. This pouch (crop) can get chilled and when it gets chilled it will also chill the body that it is against. Chilling slows down digestion, and it also forces the bird to use it's body reserves to maintain heat. This is stress to the bird, and it can also contribute to some of the weigh loss, and also low or sour crop.


----------

